
Matt Dillon: Intel Meltdown bug mitigation in master, performance effects - cnst
http://lists.dragonflybsd.org/pipermail/users/2018-January/313758.html
======
cnst
Matt Dillon hardly needs an introduction, however, I'd just like to point out
that he's one of the few folks that I trust on estimating these CPU bugs, as
back in 2012, he actually found a bug in AMD CPUs that resulted in an erratum
from the vendor:

* [http://www.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2012-03/msg00...](http://www.dragonflybsd.org/mailarchive/kernel/2012-03/msg00006.html)

* [http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/07/amd_opteron_bug_drag...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/07/amd_opteron_bug_dragonfly/)

He was also involved in providing a public analysis of the Intel Core bugs
back in 2007:

* [http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20070630105416](http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20070630105416)

------
djsumdog
Has anything come out of the OpenBSD community about this? I've searched but
can't seem to find any official statements.

